# Ay. What be ye top 5?



## Shaka (Aug 5, 2018)

Yo yo. I got bored and figured i could make a thread to see what yalls top 5 songs are. Dont worry though ill post mine haha. I think it be a good way to explore different genres and artists.


Numero uno:
Wrath album by Lamb of god
(I know i said songs but i can listen to this whole album in one sitting)

_Link: https://youtu.be/6gv-Ohw4kAw_​

Dos:
Save ourselves by chimaira

_Link: https://youtu.be/0oQsWLMFSDQ_​


Tres:
Whatcha Sayin TIP by T.I.

_Link: https://youtu.be/uaVs_UfY26M_​

I dont know how to spell 4 in spanish:
Texas Flood By Stevie Ray Vaughn

_Link: https://youtu.be/KC5H9P4F5Uk_​

Last but not least:
Dinosaurs by 16bit

_Link: 
Link: https://youtu.be/Kevdt1T9daA​_​

Video is fun to watch on acid


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 5, 2018)

dope thread idea

a few of mine


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WOIgI__968_​
really this whole album is swell 'Slanted and Enchanted'


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCA689lvfpI_​
this is lethal, you have been warned


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQcE4_7-X78_​
^ this is the ONE album I had on vinyl that I miss aside from Pink Floyd - Meddle!!!!! but it's worth it to have less in the vehicle


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCNFzj-Jcg_​
best written song of modern times?


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRZIESpjvt4_​
this one just bangs i could listen to it all day every day

honorable mention:


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhlj2yPSKAI_​
also the best written song of modern times....goosebumps


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 5, 2018)

This thread makes me feel old. Deal with it.


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9f_HHV5Pc4_​


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dfr8YcAnCU_​


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDOKVSN_YM_​


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lec_LszFoT4_​


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8qrwON1-zE_​

Little bit of everything?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 5, 2018)

Can't really say this is my "top 5" favorites because I feel like that list can fluctuate greatly depending on the day, my mood, where I am, what I'm doing, etc. But here's 5 things I like.


----------



## Benji91 (Aug 6, 2018)

My favs change day to day, but currently...



_Link: 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICcewg7fxho​_​


_Link: 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MctuQ8i_Fc​_​


_Link: 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T30cYxqxtg​_​

_Link: 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_1TM3pEr_A​_​


_Link: 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxz7CYkQltE​_​


​


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 6, 2018)

5.) "Gouge Away" - Pixies


4.) "Palace" - A$AP Rocky


3.) "Swordfishtrombone" - Tom Waits


2.) "C'mon Baby" - Bob Schneider


1.) "Ether" - Nas





> ye top 5


5.) "Power"
4.) "Gotta Have It"
3.) "Wolves"
2.) "Blood on the Leaves"
1.) "Spaceship"


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Aug 7, 2018)

It's too hard to have favorites, but here's 5 songs I really like:


----------

